# Shifa entry test result announced so share your aggregates...



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello everybody share your aggregates by calculating this way:

37.5% of nts entry test marks (out of 480)
40%. of fsc/alevel marks 
10% of metric/alevel marks

By this way we will be knowing about closing merit of shifa interview list...
#postYoursToKnowOther's

*remaining 12.5% we don't need to include it yet because this time we only have to know about interviews call list merit...


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Hello everybody share your aggregates by calculating this way:
> 
> 37.5% of nts entry test marks (out of 480)
> 40%. of fsc/alevel marks
> ...


Mine 50.5%:sob:


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 64 aggregate .. I wonder if its good enough to be called for the interview :/​




*​
*


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have 60.2 
Is there even a slight chance I'll get in? :/


----------



## Osama1997 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got 63! I don't know if its enough or not for interview. Supposedly my test went pretty well. I think negative marking ruined my total marks. 
Last yr they called everyone above 60 for interview call. I hope they do same this time as well!:/


----------



## Osama1997 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mehrr97 said:


> I have 60.2
> Is there even a slight chance I'll get in? :/


Pray and hope they call everyone above 60 for interview:/


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Did people with 60 also get one?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

I got 67%


----------



## razihashmii (Oct 15, 2016)

My aggregate is 65.16


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Mine is 65.251. Fingers crossed!.


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

71% out of 87.5


----------



## Mahnoor.Tahir (Oct 15, 2016)

Mine is 57.7


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

my aggregate is exact 54 pc excluding interview ! 
Only 60pc and above aggregate student got a call for interview ?

iN THIS THREAD i have seen a lot of students who secured 60 and above aggregate :thumbsup: its great , i think only 60 and above aggregate will got a call only ! 
Now i should forget my admission in Shifa college


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't want to be a pessimist here 
But I'm not sure about early 60's 
A friend missed by 0.1 percent last time and she had 64.something 
So fingers crossed 
Let's hope the merit drops this year
And pray


----------



## 121ss (Oct 14, 2016)

Are you sure your friend had 64%? Because on last years thread on the forum I remember seeing people with percentages in 61 and 62s getting called for the interview..

- - - Updated - - -

I have 65.3% but I see people here with very high aggregates. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mahnoor.Tahir (Oct 15, 2016)

So a friend of mine is in shifa, he got admitted last year. He was telling the merit for last year closed at 72 to 73% overall. And the highest marks in interview is usually ten. 
People with above 60 aggregate now, without interview will probably make it to shifa. 
But I am praying the merit drops. Shifa is like a dream  I can't even imagine another medical college. 
I hope I get an interview call...


----------



## Osama1997 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mahnoor.Tahir said:


> So a friend of mine is in shifa, he got admitted last year. He was telling the merit for last year closed at 72 to 73% overall. And the highest marks in interview is usually ten.
> People with above 60 aggregate now, without interview will probably make it to shifa.
> But I am praying the merit drops. Shifa is like a dream  I can't even imagine another medical college.
> I hope I get an interview call...


I got 63 and I didnt get the call. The list has been uploaded on Shifa website.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't know about that 
But my friend I'm pretty sure about 
I just called her and asked her last year she couldnt get in with a 64 so 
Don't know what to expect...


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

There are less than 300 students...


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

How many students do they select every year?


----------



## Mahnoor.Tahir (Oct 15, 2016)

That's what I am wondering. They should be 300 candidates for interviews. 
Congrats to those who made it. 

It's 252 candidates who got called for interview.


----------



## Mahnoor.Tahir (Oct 15, 2016)

Mehrr97 said:


> I don't know about that
> But my friend I'm pretty sure about
> I just called her and asked her last year she couldnt get in with a 64 so
> Don't know what to expect...


Okay so I asked my friend, he told he too had 64, but he did recieve a call for interview. Now that's weird. 
He told me he scored 9 on the interview so his overall was 73. Something. 

I hope they add more students to the interview list. There should be at least 300.


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

You get call or not


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Mahnoor.Tahir said:


> Mehrr97 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about that
> ...


Did your friend get in at 73?


----------



## Mahnoor.Tahir (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes he did get in at 73. Something. You can check for yourself on shifa site of 2015 final merit list.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Mahnoor.Tahir said:


> Yes he did get in at 73. Something. You can check for yourself on shifa site of 2015 final merit list.


Let's hope then!!!


----------



## Fawtma tanweer (Oct 17, 2016)

Aoa my aggeregate is 66.687. Is there any chance that i would get admission in shifa


----------



## fahadrehman (Aug 22, 2016)

Fawtma tanweer said:


> Aoa my aggeregate is 66.687. Is there any chance that i would get admission in shifa


 if you find your name in the interview list on shifa's site, then there might be a chance


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Let's hope then!!!


What is your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -

Did you get an interview call? What are your other options apart from Shifa?

- - - Updated - - -



Idk327 said:


> 71% out of 87.5


Is Shifa your first preference?


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

i can't find the list...is it possible you could send me the link?


Osama1997 said:


> I got 63 and I didnt get the call. The list has been uploaded on Shifa website.


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

fmwaz said:


> i can't find the list...is it possible you could send me the link?


Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - List of Local Candidates Selected for the Interviews MBBS Admissions 2016-2017.pdf


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks a lot!


medstudent-12 said:


> Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - List of Local Candidates Selected for the Interviews MBBS Admissions 2016-2017.pdf


----------

